# High TSH, 3RD GENERATION



## kerridean1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have been dealing with low thyroid problems for about 5 years. I'm 31 and I just went and had some blood work done and these are my results.

10/26/2011 - WEIGHT PANEL 40 
CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL 239 125-200 mg/dL H 
HDL CHOLESTEROL 49 > OR = 46 mg/dL N 
TRIGLYCERIDES 164 <150 mg/dL H 
LDL-CHOLESTEROL 157 <130 mg/dL (calc 
T3 UPTAKE 28 22-35 % N 
T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL 8.9 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL N 
FREE T4 INDEX (T7) 2.5 1.4-3.8 N 
TSH, 3RD GENERATION 6.69 mIU/L H

When I first found out about my thyroid 5 years ago my cholesterol with very high and so was my triglycerides. When my body got leved out everything went back to normal.

I notice on these results that my tsh is very high. Could this be the reason my cholesterol and triglycerides are high?

I am 31 and weigh about 135lbs and try and workout twice a week.. This really scares me.. Any info will help

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kerridean1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been dealing with low thyroid problems for about 5 years. I'm 31 and I just went and had some blood work done and these are my results.
> 
> ...


Very definitely. Most of us would be comatose with TSH like that! And it drives up the glucose, BP and cholesterol.

See if you can get these tests next time along w/TSH.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Your one labs says FREE T4 Index and then T7 in parenthesis so I am confused about that. I am thinking it is in fact the T7.

And have you had any antibodies' tests run?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Something is afoot; that is for sure.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## kerridean1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you so much for the helpful information. I'm going to go back to the thyroid doctor this week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kerridean1 said:


> Thank you so much for the helpful information. I'm going to go back to the thyroid doctor this week.


You are extremely welcome and if you have any questions or doubts; just bring it on. We are dedicated to helping and supporting.

Let us know how your visit to the doc goes.


----------

